# Thread idea



## Piccolina (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I had an idea...what about a thread where we give each other quick, handy tips? I know there is the technique section but this would be for little hints.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 1, 2005)

Did you see this one IC? http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12139


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi crewsk,

Thanks for sharing that link, I hadn't actually seen it  But I'm going to read through the whole thing right now!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 2, 2005)

No problem, glad I could help!


----------

